# Hinge Pin & Bushing Replacement 1989 Sentra



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

I have done a search and came up with some information on this topic, but...

Has anyone figured out which kit in the Help section at the parts store works, I would really like to find the number before I go to the store. The guy at the parts store said that there is not a kit specifically listed for my car and that I should bring one of the pins in so he can try to match it.

Any help would be much appreciated,
Jeff


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I did the the pins and bushings on my B12 not that long ago unfortunantly I do not have the nissan part numbers on hand but you will have to go to nissan and order them they are real cheap I paid like 30 or 40 bucks for both doors and a 350z model and a new oil fill cap just ensure that they get you the door hinge pin and not the stupid roll pin that goes in that little metal thing between the hinges. Also it is not a hard job I can ask my girl to look in the glove box for the paper work to see if it has the part numbers for you


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

mille is right. these parts come straight from the dealer. i thinik i paid about 20 for everything that i needed(2dr b12). Yep, 2 pins and...oh wait, i only had to do one door


----------



## klondike (Jul 29, 2005)

*Hinge pins and bushings*

I got sets for my sentra at NAPA, right off the rack. Just generic stuff. About 6$ a set- 2 bushings and 1 pin.
Hardest part was getting the e-clip back in place on the bottom of the pin after the door was back on the car.
Be careful putting the new bushings in the hinge because they are somewhat brittle bronze.........


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

stick with the nissan parts here they are inexpensive and are the correct set up not ones that will work and use a socket and hammer to insert the bushing set the socket on the bushing so that the part that the ratchet snaps into is against the bushing then tapp lightly and in the dead center and it should slip in with little fight and not gt cockeyed.


----------



## klondike (Jul 29, 2005)

I would've stuck with OEM dealer stuff, but there is no dealer in my part of the country . NAPA is right across the alley from my shop and I can just :hal: across the alley and buy parts  .......


----------



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

:banana: I did my pin and bushing replacement today - it took about an hour and a half to finish. The first door took the longest. Just thought I would post a few thoughts/pointers for the next guy: 

1 - I used Nissan parts cost $40.00 including taxes for all new parts (pins, bushings, and e-clips). The doors work like new again,  I no longer have to bump the door with my shoulder to open it, and the gap is equal top to bottom on the front of the door. 

2 - The roll pin looking pin that holds the door retainer? (the thing half way up that stops door from opening too wide) - make sure you remove from the bottom - you will have a hard time trying to drive it through from the top - don't ask how I know! 

3 - Make sure that you disconnect any wires that go into the door prior to trying to remove the door. 

4 - Spray the pins with a good penetrating oil - makes it easier to drive them out. 

5 - You may want to put some tape on the leading edge of the door and the trailing edge of the fender to keep from chipping the paint off either edge. 

6 - The e-clips are easy to install - especially if you drive the pins in far enough. 

7 - The best tool that I had in my box for driving the pins out/in is a 12"x3/4" brass drift. The same drift worked great for driving in the new bushings. 

8 - I found it helped to have a jack handy to hold the door up while trying to r/r the pins (that is until a helper came along with a beer, then she was enlisted to hold the door) 

9 - I laid the door on a blanket on the grass to r/r the bushings. 

Hope this helps, it really is a pretty easy job - just take your time and don't get frustrated. 

:cheers: 
Jeff


----------



## MNPULSAR (Apr 8, 2003)

Are these pins and bushings the same on the Pulsars? I have two - one with doors just starting to sag a little the other I was originaly thinking I had to change the whole hinge (sagging terribly). The manuals I have aren't too clear about these pins.
Thanks


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I believe they are the same and you may not need to replace the whole hinge mine was way bad the door would drop a good 1-2 inches when I opened it and the buhings and hinge pins fixed it right up like new. hey 4pt9fiero could you post the part numbers so others can just go to nissan and get what they need thanks.


----------



## 4pt9fiero (Jul 5, 2005)

I can't answer the question about if these parts are the same for the PULSAR but here's the part #'s for the stuff I bought to do my SENTRA:

PIN-HINGE........................................80406-50A02...........$3.95 ea
CAP-HINGE ROLLE or PLUG (Bushing)......80410-01L00...........$2.60 ea
SNAP RING........................................00922-50610...........$0.46 ea

Hope this helps,
Jeff


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

thanks i am sure that info will help someone.


----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

*1989 Nissan Sentra Base Driver Side Hinges*

Greetings, I am also trying to find an "off the shelf" generic set of hinge pins and bushings for my 1989 Nissan Sentra driver's side door (it's sagging and getting harder to close). The dealership wants over $100 for a special order new set. I tried Napa as klondike (below) suggested but it's 10 years after his post and they say they have nothing to "specifically fit" the Sentra. Also tried Advance, Autozone, O'Reilly, and Rock Auto without any luck. Has anyone been successful finding these and can you point me to a retailer? Thanks for any help!


----------



## klondike (Jul 29, 2005)

*Couldn't find new parts either.*

I was able to find the right hinge pins, but not a set with the right bushings, for some reason.

So, what I did.. I took some small brass pipe fittings - 1/8"npt x 1/8" flare tubing fitting.... and turned some down on the lathe.










I measured the remnants of the originals to get the right OD so it would fit in the hole in the hinge itself, then measured an unworn place on the hinge pin to have the correct hole diameter through the new bushing... then measured the thickness of the flange of the bushing.. and added a little bit to make it thicker, and stronger.



I made 4 of them... enough for one door. I installed them, then hung the door. 

Not sure if they can't get the right parts anymore, or what. They may have just been out of stock.


----------



## klondike (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## helpout (Sep 28, 2016)

*Hinge Pins*

Thanks for the reply and pics Klondike. Can you remember were the pins you purchased at Napa for the Sentra (1987-1990) or did you purchase pins for another make, model, and year car? Were they Dorman brand or some other manufacturer? At my Napa store they literally have nothing but pins for American cars (pins are way too thick), and most of those for pick-up trucks and SUVs. The closest I could get was Dorman 8397 at Oreilly's but again too thick and Dorman confirmed they don't make pins for the 1989 Sentra and they won't fit.


----------



## klondike (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I don't know what the description of the parts were... Not sure I saved the package they came in. 


I am thinking that they weren't for this actual model of car, just something that was the right dimension. No bushings in the package, I remember that. Just pins.

Again, thinking to myself... I think the actual pin diameters are listed on the back of the package.... so, measure them, then compare the dimension to what's listed on the pin package...


----------



## kakaronaldo (Dec 11, 2016)

that is a good post by you....well done


----------

